# Formatage DD Seagate Expansion en Mac OS étendu impossible



## supad (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté en DD externe Seagate Expansion 2To qui est formaté en MS-DOS (FAT) et je voudrais le formater en Mac OS afin de pouvoir sauvegarder des fichiers de plus de 4Go. L'utilitaire de disque lante à chaque tentative et me donne le message d'erreur suivant :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Qui saura m'aider à remédier à ce fâcheux problème?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2011)

Lorsque tu as ce genre de problème, il y a de bonne chances pour que ça soit un problème de schéma de partition. Tu vas dans l'onglet "Partitionner" de l'utilitaire de disques, tu choisis le nombre de partition (même s'il est le même que ce qu'il y a déjà, tu le re-sélectionne, tu ne laisses pas "actuel"), ce qui active le bouton "options", tu cliques sur le dit bouton, et tu remplace MBR (enregistrement de démarrage principal) par "tableau de partition GUID" si ton Mac est un Mac à processeur Intel, ou par "Carte de partition Apple", si ton Mac a un processeur PPC. Là, le format HFS+ devrait redevenir disponible.


----------



## supad (27 Juillet 2011)

je viens de me rendre compte avec 2 mois de retard que j'avais oublié de remercier pour la réponse.
Donc MERCI!!!
Et désolé pour le retard et l'oubli


----------

